# Cold air return Effective on one floor, not on other?



## Tmcju62 (May 31, 2011)

We live in a  1,800 Sq ft split level home built in the late 60s.  Essentially three floors with 6 stairs between each level.  Had central air installed last year.  Freezing on lower level, hot upstairs. (they are essentially "stacked" on top of each other on a cement slab.)    Temperate on the middle level (go figure, right?); middle level is over basement with attic above.  When I hold a peice of paper against the cold air returns on the middle level, it gets sucked right to the grill.  When I do  this on the upper and lower level, nothing happens.  I am assuming that this lack of cold air return is what is causing the temp variation (about 10 degrees).  Any thoughts on this?  Much appreciated.  Thanks.


----------



## nealtw (May 31, 2011)

Have you tried closing or partly closing the one that has the good airflow.


----------



## paul52446m (Jun 1, 2011)

Tmcju62 said:


> We live in a  1,800 Sq ft split level home built in the late 60s.  Essentially three floors with 6 stairs between each level.  Had central air installed last year.  Freezing on lower level, hot upstairs. (they are essentially "stacked" on top of each other on a cement slab.)    Temperate on the middle level (go figure, right?); middle level is over basement with attic above.  When I hold a peice of paper against the cold air returns on the middle level, it gets sucked right to the grill.  When I do  this on the upper and lower level, nothing happens.  I am assuming that this lack of cold air return is what is causing the temp variation (about 10 degrees).  Any thoughts on this?  Much appreciated.  Thanks.


This is all a engineering thing. The co. that put in the air should have taking a heat gain on each level, converted that to size of the unit and then to how much CFM of air needed for each level. What ever the amount of air that is pumped into each level, there should be the same amount of return from that level. That return air should be 20% low and 80% hi in each room. 
 There is no way that anyone can tell you how to fix it with out doing a 
 total engineering lay out of your home and system.  Also on a 
split level home you need to run the blower 24-7  to help mix the air.  Paul


----------

